# NIB 's new Internet Banking service



## paddyodoors (18 Apr 2006)

Does anyone have NIB internet banking? They changed over seemingly to a new system today (as mentioned in another post) however I can no longer log on to my account. 

I didn't receive any new details re this in the post as far as I can remember (so not in the last month then). Tried calling CS but I was told by automated massage "the current wait will be long". To the point at least and 1 point for honesty.

anyone else got this problem, or am I missing something simple?

thanks


----------



## beetlebum (18 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

they have been changing over all weekend, i think you need to wait for some activa card or something ( think it will be like what rabodirect use).

I already have a PIN for this but still haven't received the electronic card.

hopefully will get it soon


----------



## bambino (18 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

You can log in once you get the pin.


----------



## beetlebum (18 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

it seems you need to use feckin internet explorer, it wont work with firefox, it kept asking me about some activacard thing!!


----------



## RainyDay (18 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

I got the PIN weeks ago and I was able to log in successfully using IE (and not Firefox as Beetlebum points out) tonight. The only glitch I noticed tonight was that it quotes a fee of 23c when confirming the details of 3rd party payments even though I've never paid such fees on my Freebank account. I've emailed them for confirmation that no such fee applies.

My first reaction is that the new system seems to be unnecessarily complex. It has both an email facility and a secure messaging facility - I've no idea what the difference is?


----------



## soy (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

I agree that it seems unecessarily complex and I forsee problems when trying to use some of this stuff from a work PC since you have to download software to your PC. This also means that it is awkward when you want to login from other PC's. (a reason I left Ulster Bank previously)

Anyway, they have 2 methods to log on - the eSecure thing and ActivCard.
eSecure works on IE and ActivCard works on IE, Firefox and Mac. The default is eSecure. you can read more about these on the website.

Rainyday - Per the PDF file in this post from Marco http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=26690
it would seem that existing Freebank a/c charges do not change. However new customers can no longer get a Freebank account.


----------



## oysterman (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Finally managed to get on it this lunchtime - having to use IE is a pain in the neck. Am very unimpressed by the site - the complexity is overwhelming....couldn't manage to access history of my mortgage payments, for example. I guess I'll get my mind around it eventually but it's hardly the transformation in banking it promised itself to be.


----------



## lff12 (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				RainyDay said:
			
		

> I got the PIN weeks ago and I was able to log in successfully using IE (and not Firefox as Beetlebum points out) tonight. The only glitch I noticed tonight was that it quotes a fee of 23c when confirming the details of 3rd party payments even though I've never paid such fees on my Freebank account. I've emailed them for confirmation that no such fee applies.
> 
> My first reaction is that the new system seems to be unnecessarily complex. It has both an email facility and a secure messaging facility - I've no idea what the difference is?


 
Actually I've noticed something similar on my own Freebank account - in fairness to them they did send me out a pile of documents on changes a while ago but they were incredibly tedious to read.  I think it might be that they are showing the charge and then will credit it off at the end of the 3 month fee period.

Secondly I've also noticed that they advertise their standard VISA card rate as now being 10.2% but I still see my own card as being 14.9%  I'm sure the problems are just teething as accounts were transferred over.


----------



## armaghgal (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Can the rest of you see your Visa account through the new system ? I can only see the current account and the mortgage account.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Please, please, please don't tell me that we've lost the facility to set up recurring transfers (i.e. standing orders). It looks like SOs which have already been set up are still there, and are showing as 'pending' transactions. But if I go to set up a new transfer, it looks like I can only set up a once-off transfer - not a recurring one. This would be a very retrograde step.



			
				armaghgal said:
			
		

> Can the rest of you see your Visa account through the new system ? I can only see the current account and the mortgage account.




Yes - I can see my Visa account AND my old, closed Visa account which I called them last year to have removed from the old Internet banking facility.


----------



## paddyodoors (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Hi All

Turns out, on checking, that I did receive that pin code - and I logged in fairly simply this morning - actually I am pretty impressed, thought from the comments here it was gonna be horrendous, low expectations always help  

On first impressions, I thinks its user friendly and has good functionality - the share dealing service is very intriging - says trade from €20, this could be very competetive. Also the information section is very good - can build a profile of securities. However there is no mention of monthly or quarterly charges maybe they inform you of these when you get to the branch......


----------



## coolaboola (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

RainyDay, I've just logged on to the new NIB system myself this evening and screeched to a halt when I noticed that 0.23 fee for paying my ESB bill (ok, ok, not the end of the world but a matter of principle - I've changed banks twice in the past five years over such petty charges).   Any confirmation yet  whether they apply to the freebank accounts?


----------



## RainyDay (20 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

I eat my words about the transfer facility - there is indeed a facility for setting up regular transfers, and it seems to have a broader array of date options than the old system.

Hi Coolaboola - No response yet to my query on the fees.


----------



## SpatenMan (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

I like the Pending entries on the current account statement. This is definitely an improvement on the old service. 
And making a cross border payment is very easy as long as you know the IBAN and Swift. (But note the penalty charge if you get the IBAN wrong!)

You can also choose to go paperless on the quarterly statements and receive them electronically.


----------



## Bluebean (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

I can't seem to get a list of my transactions, only a balance of what is in the account - what am I doing wrong?  Also, I logged on for the first time in work, so downloaded the software and used the temporary PIN number etc.  Now I want to use it from home, but its telling me that I can't and that I may need to order another temporary PIN - anyone know what thats about?  
Why couldn't they just leave it alone, instead of confusing us all?!


----------



## soy (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Bluebean, go to the website, click on eBanking. Then open the FAQ section. That will explain everything about the new system and what you need to do.


----------



## beetlebum (21 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Bluebean, you can only use it one computer because of the file you downloaded when you put in the temperary PIN.

I'd imagine if you were to copy this file, has the same name as your customer number, and just paste into the same place on your computer at home, it would allow you to use both computers.


Also you cant access transactions before this weekend, they warned us about it a couple of weeks ago. sorry.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Coolaboola - I got the following (fairly unhelpful) response to my query on fees;



> For a full list of fees and charges in relation to eBanking, please refer to www.nationalirishbank.ie/personal. Click on Online banking in the menu on the left hand side and hereafter Fees and charges also in the left hand side menu. If something is incorrect, please contact your local branch.



I did find a fee schedule which confirms that there are no fees for Freebank account, so I guess this is just an inconsistency in the Internet banking facility. I just don't have the time to chase them any further on this.

I agree that the cross-border payments facility should be very useful.


----------



## intermission (22 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				Bluebean said:
			
		

> Why couldn't they just leave it alone, instead of confusing us all?!


 
It seems to be related to the Danske bank takeover. I have an account with Northern Bank in the north and their internet banking system has changed over the last week too.

It seems the NIB and Northern Bank internet services were ditched in favour of the Danske Bank platform, as is common in takeover scenarios. It makes sense from the banks point of view to only have 1 internet banking platform to support instead of 2 or 3. Bit of hassle for the customers in changing over though...

Personally I'm glad of the change because the Northern Bank platform was rubbish! This new one is great - the cross border payments option is fantastic for someone like me with accounts in NI and ROI. Plus I was able to cancel a direct debit that was still set up for an old credit card I had forgotten about.


----------



## RainyDay (22 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Other interesting facility is the email/sms notification facility which can be triggered if your balance goes below a certain level, or for debits/credits above a certain threshold. I've set up a couple of alerts - let's hope it works smoothly.


----------



## onway (22 Apr 2006)

Am I the only person who cannot get into the new system??Got my new PIN a few weeks ago but can't download the new safekey progaramme. Have spent hours trying and keep getting a message to say that the file has been corrupted.Have been on to customer service 4 times which has cost a fortune in mobile charges because I have to be on-line at the same time - and getting no-where fast. HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bambino (23 Apr 2006)

use the email service rather than the phone. ask for a new pin and try again.


----------



## coolaboola (25 Apr 2006)

*€0.23 fee on paying utility bills*

NIB have just confirmed to me that €0.23 fee now applies to paying any utility bills online with NIB online banking, regardless of whether you have a FreeBank account or not (and btw, FreeBank accounts are no longer available)  A fee of €0.50 applies if you pay at the counter at NIB.  This was described to me as bank commission.  I'm off to find a new bank... again!


----------



## justsally (25 Apr 2006)

Does this mean, coolaboola, that each monthly or bi-montly standing order will also attract a E0.23 fee per transaction - even with "free" banking!!!!


----------



## damson (25 Apr 2006)

Charging for paying utility bills online from a 'free' account is absolutely ridiculous. Their [broken link removed] describes this lunacy as an ancillary charge: 





> _What are ancillary charges?_ These are charges incurred outside normal transactional items on all accounts and are applied at the time the service is provided. Such charges would include for example buying a foreign draft or paying a bill_._


 Paying a bill is hardly an abnormal transaction! Interestingly, the listings in their brochure for ancillary charges don't match the 23c posters above have noticed on their accounts: 





> Third Party Giro /Bill Payment -
> ..............processed at branch €0.75
> Third Party Giro _*(no mention of bill payment)* _-
> ..............processed via self service channel €0.50


----------



## marksa (25 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				beetlebum said:
			
		

> Bluebean, you can only use it one computer because of the file you downloaded when you put in the temperary PIN.
> 
> I'd imagine if you were to copy this file, has the same name as your customer number, and just paste into the same place on your computer at home, it would allow you to use both computers.
> 
> ...


----------



## marksa (25 Apr 2006)

Hi Beetlebum.
The problem is the little id file that is created when you first log on. The simplest fix is to attach it to an email and send it yourself. Then, whenever, and wherever you are - detach the file. I don't think you need to worry about software installation, just browse for the litle *.mst file when logging on.

A little bit of a pain, but then the site does offer a lot of handy features like being able to rename the acc names to ones that mean something to you, make handy bill payments ( i think the freebank seems to have a glitch on the site - 23c charge??).

A thing to watch is that if you're like me and have more than one acc in more than one branch, then you may find that you "lose" an account on migration to the new system. this is because they have set them up as two separate customers. Just send them a mail. I lost 2 accounts, which I sent a mail to them and got a reply following day - although not fixed yet! Probably thousands like this..


----------



## marksa (25 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				SpatenMan said:
			
		

> I like the Pending entries on the current account statement. This is definitely an improvement on the old service.
> And making a cross border payment is very easy as long as you know the IBAN and Swift. (But note the penalty charge if you get the IBAN wrong!)
> 
> You can also choose to go paperless on the quarterly statements and receive them electronically.


Hi Spatenman, 
watch that your NIB IBAN has changed - now has DABEIE2D rather than NIBKIE2D - again part of the "let's change everything overnight" bit


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				SpatenMan said:
			
		

> I like the Pending entries on the current account statement. This is definitely an improvement on the old service.
> And making a cross border payment is very easy as long as you know the IBAN and Swift. (But note the penalty charge if you get the IBAN wrong!)
> 
> You can also choose to go paperless on the quarterly statements and receive them electronically.


 
Hmmm...

1. The pending entry for my next mortgage payment is incorrect. Since January, I've been 'overpaying', and making fortnightly payments, yet what shows as pending is the old minimum monthly payment. I'll be watching that one closely, since the system won't let me edit it...

2. Under EU law, ordinary Euro transfers of <€50,000 to any bank within the Eurozone must be charged at the same rate as 'domestic' transfers (previously €0.50), once you supply the IBAN and BIC/Swift codes. Now NIB proposes to charge me €4.74 to transfer sums 'up to €6,000' online..?

3. Why would NIB expect me to forego my (free) monthly paper statements — duplicate copies of which are now charged at €6 — in favour of paperless quarterly statements?

I'll let them ride out their teething problems, but I can't see how they can expect to continue to call this a 'Freebank' account...


----------



## marksa (25 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				DrMoriarty said:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> 
> 2. Under EU law, ordinary Euro transfers of <€50,000 to any bank within the Eurozone must be charged at the same rate as 'domestic' transfers (previously €0.50), once you supply the IBAN and BIC/Swift codes. Now NIB proposes to charge me €4.74 to transfer sums 'up to €6,000' online..?
> 
> 3. Why would NIB expect me to forego my (free) monthly paper statements — duplicate copies of which are now charged at €6 — in favour of paperless quarterly statements?


2 - I would agree with your reading on eur transfers. Looking at the website, the wording could have been better, cos If you look, the charge of 4.74 actually includes foreign currency payments, not clear at all. teething problems - more like root canal work, but my guess is that it'll all settle down in the end.

On 3 - should be still getting paper one anyway? If you're like me, and watch the net banking like a hawk, then the paper one is just a big pile of paper gathering dust anyway.. the duplicate copy charge being for re-issue not a second one in addition to electronic.


----------



## RainyDay (28 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*

Two positives for the new NIB system;

1) The text message facility works - I set up an alert for any credits over €1k, and the text message arrived at 7.15 am this morning from a Danish number telling me the amount of the deposit that hit my account. My only slight quibble was that the text message didn't include any description/source of the transaction.

2) The credit card transaction list shows the name of the actual outlet (unlike the old NIB system).


----------



## Jeanne (29 Apr 2006)

*Re: NIB Internet banking - can't access post 18Apr?*



			
				Bluebean said:
			
		

> I can't seem to get a list of my transactions, only a balance of what is in the account - what am I doing wrong? Also, I logged on for the first time in work, so downloaded the software and used the temporary PIN number etc. Now I want to use it from home, but its telling me that I can't and that I may need to order another temporary PIN - anyone know what thats about?
> Why couldn't they just leave it alone, instead of confusing us all?!


 
Agree with you. I originally logged on from work then went to access my account from home last night and couldn't because I have to wait to download the software from work PC next Tuesday  Not impressed. 

Also, they had not spelled my name correctly on the online service so had to phone them. Minor problem I know, but annoying nonetheless. Also, some of the contact phone numbers listed online don't work....I think any number beginning 484 is a dud. 

In general, not very impressed with NIB. Have been with them for about 10 years. Applied for a loan recently (small mortgage) and there was no good reason from them to delay, but they did. They wanted more and more and more info...In the end I put a halt to them before they requested a limb  Went to ICS and got the loan approval very quickly. They were a lot more accommodating. I shall be moving lock stock barrel (and all limbs intact!) from NIB over the next few months. And they were making a small fortune out of me. So silly of them!!

Rant over


----------



## Dinarius (1 May 2006)

Two things about the new system.........

1. I can't seem to access any current account transactions prior to mid-April. Is this the same for the rest of you?

2. On the old system I had my current account, deposit account and credit card account. When I first logged on to the new system, the credit card account (VISA) had disappeared. Anyone else had this problem?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## marksa (1 May 2006)

Dinarius - you need to ping them a mail saying that you are missing an account/credit card. Should get a mail back following day to say its in hand. Mind you, I think that there are a hell of a lot of people (me included) who are in the same boat. All about whether you ever opened the account/card in a different branch to the other accounts, or if they are joint, or if it was raining on the day you opened it etc etc. Just one of the technical issues that seems to have come out of the big bang change of easter weekend.


----------



## yella (2 May 2006)

My first impression of the new system was good. The technical support was very helpful. They issue me with an ActivCard that arrived promptly from Denmark. It reminds me of the system BOI originally used for online banking. NIB assured me on the phone I would be able to do everything I could before and more.  I got the e-safekey to work in Firefox using the IE Tab extension. This will only work on Windows systems.


----------



## shergar (6 May 2006)

Having problems with the new ebanking. Had to ring the bank to get Activcard as i use Firefox. The bank should know that Explorer does not have a complete monopoly. When I tried to log on this evening I got a technical error message and told to contact helpdesk. They are shut till Monday. Not impressed with this whole carry on. To top it all I orderd cheques two weeks ago and no sign of them. If they don't sort this out on Monday I'm off to TSB.


----------



## RainyDay (9 Jul 2006)

_See below for text of email sent to manager of my NIB branch today;
_
I have been an NIB College Green customer for around 10 years now, and I have spent much of that time extolling the virtues of your services (particularly the Freebank account and the old Internet banking platform) to friends and family. With the changeover to the new Danske Bank platform, I wasn’t hugely surprised that there were few teething problems, and when my €6k payment to American Express went missing (because I now have to key in the reference number every month instead of this being taken from the payee details), I took a deep breath and didn’t explode. [For the record, Amex found the payment and allocated it to my account].



However, the more recent problem I have had with a regular transfer of a fixed amount (monthly payment to NTL) and in particular the response from your various customer services teams to this incident has left me with a very bad taste in my mouth regarding NIB. But first, can I ask you why you have now made it so difficult for me to speak to a human being in your branches? Note that I’m not a technophobe by any means. I’m a fairly advance user of internet banking and occasionally telephone banking. So on those few rare occasions when I need to speak to a human, it is very frustrating that I am not able to do so. When I try to get through to my personal banking manager _[name deleted]_, her direct line frequently goes unanswered and *there is no voicemail facility*. There is not much point in assigning personal banking managers if I’m not able to get in touch. When I ring the listed phone number for the branch, I get through to a call centre. On more than one occasion, the call centre has been unable to get through to the branch, so I’m left again passing messages into the black hole of NIB customer service which, more often than not, elicit no response at all.



But to get back to my current problem – this related to a fixed regular payment from me to NTL of €19.99 on the 3rd of every month. The May payment (the first one after your changeover) worked correctly and included my NTL reference number on the payment. However, for the June & July payments, your system failed to include my NTL customer account number on the transaction. Just to be clear, these are automated transactions with no manual intervention from me, so it is NOT a case that I failed to enter the right reference number myself. So I’m down twenty euro, and NTL are threatening to cut off service for non-receipt of payments.  When my NTL statement failed to show the June payment, I started my saga of chasing down NIB to get this problem resolved. 



Firstly, I submitted a query on 24th June by ‘secure mail’ on the eBanking platform explaining this problem. The system automatically addressed this email to _[name deleted]_. I have had no response from _[name deleted]_as yet.



Last week, I managed to get through to _[name deleted]_at your branch (I had to push hard with your call centre personnel to get through to someone at the branch) and explained the problem. Orla reviewed the relevant transactions, and informed me that the audit trail shows that the NTL payee details were amended by ‘system’ just after the June payment was made. This leads me to believe that somebody at NIB was aware of this problem, but no-one bothered to communicate with me, the customer. _[name deleted]_assured me that everything would go through correctly for the July payment. However, when I now review the July payment on eBanking, I find that the reference number on the transaction is NOT my NTL account number, so your systems have repeated the error for the 2nd month in a row. 



So here’s what I expect NIB to do;



1)       Contact NTL directly and ensure that the June & July payments are allocated to my NTL account (number xxxxx, name _[name deleted]_). I really don’t have time to be chasing NTL to clean up after your messes.

2)       Find out what caused the original problem, and get it fixed before my next payment in early August. If for whatever reason, you cannot fix the problem in time, I expect NIB to make whatever manual adjustments are necessary to ensure that I don’t have to worry about my NTL payments.

3)       Find out who knew about the problem in June (presumably, whoever made the manual adjustment to the NTL payee details which _[name deleted]_described) and find out why they failed to communicate with your customers on this issue. 



I look forward to hearing that you are taking ownership of this problem and that I can stop worrying about my NTL service now. I also look forward to hearing what steps you’ll be taking to make it easier for me to deal with NIB in future. Hopefully, I’ll be able to get back to making personal recommendations for NIB in future.


----------



## DirtyH2O (1 Nov 2006)

I opened a current account with NIB specifically to avail of their online swift transfers. When I finally used it last weekend to transfer money to an Irish bank account I found their website bizarre.

The account number field holds the Sort Code and Account Number but I found no information or help to tell me this -  guessed based on a screenshot in their demo which looked like it contained a sort code prefixing the account number. Not exactly comforting transferring money by guesswork. Do they supply detailed instructions anywhere on using the system?


----------



## intermission (2 Nov 2006)

DirtyH2O said:


> The account number field holds the Sort Code and Account Number but I found no information or help to tell me this - guessed based on a screenshot in their demo which looked like it contained a sort code prefixing the account number.


 
The field in question is labelled IBAN (Account number), which means you need the International Bank Account Number of the A/C you're sending to. For UK & Ireland the first 4 characters are the SWIFT code, then 6 digit sortcode and 8 digit account number. The link below gives layouts for other countries:

See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Bank_Account_Number


----------



## DirtyH2O (2 Nov 2006)

intermission said:


> The field in question is labelled IBAN (Account number), which means you need the International Bank Account Number of the A/C you're sending to. For UK & Ireland the first 4 characters are the SWIFT code, then 6 digit sortcode and 8 digit account number. The link below gives layouts for other countries:
> 
> See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Bank_Account_Number


 
Sorry, I meant their screens for transfers in Ireland rather than their international transfers screen. You add a payee and then transfer the money. I didn't find it remotely intuitive and lacking in documentation.
I think I got the Swift transfer away ok as it was a bit clearer needing the BIC & IBAN.


----------



## imogen (19 Nov 2006)

I was thinking about changing current account from AIB to NIB. 

How do people feel about the NIB service now the technology changes have (?) settled down?

Why are there so many account types/very confusing to select the suitable one?

If you can suss out the account number format do the international payments work ok? How much do they cost?

Has their telephone service improved at all? One reason I want to change from AIB is that their service is totally hopeless. The agents can only tell you what you can already see online. You have to wait for ages if you actually go into any AIB branch these days. They used to be good but have deteriorated so much I decided to do something about moving...

Thanks for any info you may have.


----------



## Dinarius (19 Nov 2006)

I'm with NIB, College Green, Dublin 2.

While their internet banking is OK, their over-the-counter service in College Green is as bad as it has ever been. During the busy 12.30 to 2.30 period, it is hopelessly understaffed.

D.


----------



## 26cb (20 Nov 2006)

I am with NIB....I only use e-banking, have had no problems.


----------



## laragh (20 Nov 2006)

Hello,

I moved to NIB last July having been with Ulster Bank (and before them AIB).
Reason for the move from AIB to UB was that AIB could not match the rate Ulster Bank offered on my mortgage and showed no interest in keeping me as a customer (had banked with them for almost 20 years - since I was 12). AIB's online banking was very good as far as I remember and I rarely stood in the branch since I could do most of my business online.
Reason for the move from UB to NIB was again due to a better mortgage rate but also because I believed their online-banking to be better. And it is way, way better. Ulster Banks online banking service was very limited - I couldn't pay my AMEX and AIB credit card using their system although I understand they have updated their system lately to allow this. As a result I spent more time in the UB branch that I would have liked!!

I like NIB's online system for the following reasons

I can set up my two CCs, ESB, Eircom as payees and pay all my bills online, with the result that I rarely set foot in the branch.
I set up a text alert system so that the bank text me every Friday with my current available balance. They also text me when my monthly salary hits my bank account.
I can also see my mortgage account online
Overall I'll be staying with NIB because this online service has made managing my money a lot easier. I don't have any affiliation with NIB other than being a satisfied customer.


----------



## paddyodoors (20 Nov 2006)

Have to agree with Laragh

Once I recieved my log in and now the system has bedded down (and staff more familiar) I find it compares to the AIB system which was the best I had used to date.

I too left AIB for UB due to AIB costs (after 10 years with them, I had a CA always with a few k credit, savings account, Credit Card, Mortgage, SSIA + PIP). When they scrapped the no fees for balances over €500 it really put my nose out of joint and have been moving my business away every since - happy in the knowledge that trying to sqeeze yet more out of me ended up costing them lost opp.... 

Anyway  I felt the UB system was terrible in comparison, so moved on from them too. Am now with NIB and PTSB and both on line systems are fine use them with no problems and only visit a branch to get currency or deposit cheques. 

In addition to this The NIB sharedealing functionality is a huge advantage - unlike AIB's offering it is at a reasonable price.

Paddy


----------

